# kodiak stove insert blower fan



## ken dudley (Dec 15, 2014)

Anyone seen a blower fan like this, slides under stove from the side, looking to beef-up the fan for more heat.


----------



## Jags (Dec 16, 2014)

Nope - that is a new one to me.  What are your ideas for "beef-up"?


----------



## coaly (Dec 20, 2014)

Is that an Insert that has double wall for convection heating ? It would blow into the bottom and out the top. Here's a thread with Fisher samples;

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/made-a-blower-for-my-fisher-insert.117672/#post-1600025


----------

